# NFS chain lube



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone use this? I bought the Silca version. Applied 12 drops on a degreased and clean chain every 8th link. Spun the cranks backwards a whole bunch if times. Wiped with a rag. Took a 25 mile ride. Hearing some squeaks. Thought it could have been the derailleur pulleys. Took them out and lubed the top one. The bottom one has a sealed bearing and it seemed fine (spun smooth). Applied 12 more drops in between the others (i.e., now every 4th chain pin). Still squeaking somewhere. Beginning to think I need one drop per link. Sort of defeats the premise of this lube (12-12-12). Anyone else having the same experience?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've always lubed every link. Not sure why you wouldn't?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

How on earth does it work if you don't lube every roller? And don't say 'it'll get where it needs to be'. I've had one person mention it to me. Chain lube is a very simple product, no need to overthink/over engineer/over price it.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Uh huh. It magically gets redistributed. 12 whole drops. 

Made out of unicorn tears?

from the site:
Basic instructions for use:

1. With your chain in the big ring and the smallest cog apply 8 to 10 drops of NFS at random and run the chain backwards to distribute the lube. A very good method is the 12:12:12 method. follow the instructions for chain position than add 12 random drops, rotate the chain 12 times than wipe it with a clean cotton cloth for 12 seconds.

2. The cogs will do the job of distributing the lube. Once all the lube has been distributed to the chain wipe any excess OFF the cog/chainring AND chain.

3. Done!


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

A lot of people rave about it, including such notables as Tom Kellogg, Richard Sachs, and Bill Strickland. I bet they didn't put it on a fully degreased chain and were getting benefit from the old lube.

In my opinion, the 12 drops thing is false advertising.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

> 1. With your chain in the big ring and the smallest cog apply 8 to 10 drops of NFS at random and run the chain backwards to distribute the lube. A very good method is the 12:12:12 method. follow the instructions for chain position than add 12 random drops, rotate the chain 12 times than wipe it with a clean cotton cloth for 12 seconds.
> 
> 2. The cogs will do the job of distributing the lube. Once all the lube has been distributed to the chain wipe any excess OFF the cog/chainring AND chain.


That may just be the DUMBEST thing I've ever heard.

Sure, it'll distribute the lube... all over your cogs and the OUTSIDE of your chain. And of course any lube that may miraculously work it's way into the rollers will already be contaminated. Talk about bass ackwards.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

tlg said:


> That may just be the DUMBEST thing I've ever heard.


Probably the 2nd dumbest, the 1st dumbest is somebody followed those directions.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tlg said:


> Sure, it'll distribute the lube... all over your cogs and the OUTSIDE of your chain. And of course any lube that may miraculously work it's way into the rollers will already be contaminated. Talk about bass ackwards.


Chains have secret passageways, down through which the lube seeps, unseen, to infiltrate all the other pins & bushings; usually on moonless nights. {{{cue eerie music}}}


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Chains have secret passageways, down through which the lube seeps, unseen, to infiltrate all the other pins & bushings; usually on moonless nights. {{{cue eerie music}}}


I haven't used those hollow chains with internal lubrication passages yet.

Ever since I mounted one of these on my chainstay I've had no need to.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

The one drop every 8th link works well with disc chains.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

tlg said:


> I haven't used those hollow chains with internal lubrication passages yet.
> 
> Ever since I mounted one of these on my chainstay I've had no need to.


Looks like an industrial version of one of those Rohloff things.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

NFS in heavy use here in Mexico. Two years of experience, using pretty much as directed, lasts a very long time. Lots of salt air, sand, dirt, general abuse. 13 bikes, zero chain issues.

Also NFS being used on any threaded fittings on bikes, ATVs, cars, etc. Dissimilar metal corrosion is prevalent here and has to be addressed before it starts. NFS also works extremely well in this application


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

SPlKE said:


> The one drop every 8th link works well with disc chains.



But only if you are riding with wider tires. :wink5:


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

cxwrench said:


> Chain lube is a very simple product, no need to overthink/over engineer/over price it.



What, CX??? So you're trying to put a whole lucrative industry of boutique chain lubes out of business with a statement like this? Can you imagine how many jobs would be lost if everybody used home brew? :wink5:


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Lombard said:


> But only if you are riding with wider tires. :wink5:


At least 25mm... measured! You can't go by what the manufacturer says.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Im pretty happy with this lube, now that I figured out that that I needed one small drop per link. I ridden a lot of miles already and the chain doesn't squeak and is clean (I occasionally wipe it down with a rag). I think I'll use NFS instead of my previous favorite, Squirt from now on.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

This stuff doesn't penetrate worth a damn. Lubed my chain, two drops per link. Still squeaks. Using the Silca version too, which is thinner. I'll leave it set for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I switched from Prolink to NFS about two years ago. It works very well and stays put after a rain, something that Prolink would not do.
Initial application a few drops (don't ask me how many, I don't count them BUT it's not on every link, not even on every other link), spin backwards and the stuff spreads and coats all links. Magic!
Maintenance applications take about 6 drops.


----------



## Easyup (Feb 26, 2012)

So with this 12-12-12 thing if a "missing link" or "power link" or other connector is between the 12-12 and you pull it the pins are fully lubed after 12 rotations?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mfdemicco said:


> This stuff doesn't penetrate worth a damn. Lubed my chain, two drops per link. Still squeaks. Using the Silca version too, which is thinner. I'll leave it set for a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would hit the RD pulleys with lube again. Squeaking usually comes from there, not the chain.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

rm -rf said:


> from the site:
> [URL="Basic instructions for use: 1. With your chain in the big ring and the smallest cog apply 8 to 10 drops of NFS at random and run the chain backwards to distribute the lube. A very good method is the 12:12:12 method. follow the instructions for chain position than add *12 random drops*, ...


The key point of the quote is to apply the drops _at random_, as the instructions clearly and explicitly say. That way there is a hope that spinning the chain on the cogs and chanrings will redistribute the lube between _all_ links.

But if you apply the lube at _even_ steps, then it becomes a question of the relationship between the step, the chain length, the number of teeth in the current cog and the number of teeth in the chainring. If something is not co-prime with something else there (I'm not gonna go into details, but it might make a nice math puzzle), then the aforementioned back-and-forth transfer will not be able to hit every link before you wipe the excess.

If you want to apply the lube at even steps, at least use a prime number of links for a step: every 11th, every 13th, every 9th... Not every 12th or 8th. It does not guarantee anything yet, but makes a better choice.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The OP did it wrong. He lubed every 8th link, the directions clearly said to apply lube randomly. I put on a blindfold to make sure it is a true random distribution.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

How could putting random drops of lube on the chain provide uniform lubrication over the whole chain? The link where the drop was applied would always have more lube than one which got a smear. The whole concept is flawed.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mfdemicco said:


> How could putting random drops of lube on the chain provide uniform lubrication over the whole chain? The link where the drop was applied would always have more lube than one which got a smear. The whole concept is flawed.



I think he was messing with you.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

mfdemicco said:


> How could putting random drops of lube on the chain provide uniform lubrication over the whole chain? The link where the drop was applied would always have more lube than one which got a smear. The whole concept is flawed.


You've got to be smarter than your chain in order for this technique to work properly.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Lombard said:


> I think he was messing with you.


I know that.  I was debunking the premise that applying random drops can uniformly lubricate a chain.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

mfdemicco said:


> I know that.  I was debunking the premise that applying random drops can uniformly lubricate a chain.


How about this: to uniformly lubricate a chain, place a drop on each and every roller. Rotate the chain backwards a couple of times and then wipe the excess off with a rag. Boom, done.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

mfdemicco said:


> How could putting random drops of lube on the chain provide uniform lubrication over the whole chain?


The manufacturer apparently believed that the lube distribution obtained in this fashion should be _uniform enough_ for all practical means and purposes. Maybe they are right, assuming that your initial lube placement is the correct one (i.e. it gets redistributed to each and every link in the chain).



mfdemicco said:


> The link where the drop was applied would always have more lube than one which got a smear. The whole concept is flawed.


It depends on how much lube will be able to _stay_ in the link where the drop was applied. A drop is always too much for one link, which means that some amount of lube will be expelled from that link in one way or another. Maybe the amount of lube that manages to _stay_ there is not that much different from what other links would get indirectly.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

SPlKE said:


> You've got to be smarter than your chain in order for this technique to work properly.


Will it work if my phone is smarter than my chain?


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

velodog said:


> Will it work if my phone is smarter than my chain?


Come on. I'm serious.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

mfdemicco said:


> I know that.  I was debunking the premise that applying random drops can uniformly lubricate a chain.


OK, I'm going to debunk my debunk theory. This lube is thick and has a high surface tension. Instead of immediately flowing into the link where a drop is applied, it remains on the surface. When you rotate the crank backwards, it smears that drop over a number of links by the derailleur pulleys, cog, and chainring. After some period of time, through link flexing and centripetal force, it migrates into the chain. Voilà, your chain is lubed. 

From industry articles I've read about chains used in a dusty, industrial environment, a penetrating type of lubricant is best. It flows into the link where it is applied, the solvent evaporates leaving the lubricant where it is most needed, i.e., inside the chain. Wiping off the outside of the chain with a rag before the solvent evaporates leaving little lubricant on the outside to attract dirt.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

So $15 for 2 oz and you still need to apply it to every link to prevent squeaking. That's $240/quart. $240 would make a whole lot of home brew...both chain lube and beer.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> So $15 for 2 oz and you still need to apply it to every link to prevent squeaking. That's $240/quart. $240 would make a whole lot of home brew...both chain lube and beer.


Even 1 drop per link is very little when you get at least 500 miles between chain lubings. I've lubed 2 chains thus far, and haven't used much of it. The Squirt lube I'm also using, I need to lube every other ride and run a line of it on the chain.


----------



## jctonett (Mar 17, 2017)

As an update, I bought 2 bottle of NFS about 3 years ago. I live in a relatively wet climate (DC/MD) and have 4 bikes I ride regularly. 

I still have ½ a bottle. I apply according to the directions, and wipe my chain after every ride. Occasionally, between thorough cleanings when I clean the chain entirely, I'll apply 4 or 5 drops. 

I get about 5,000 on a chain, per Park tool measurement. No squeaks. 

Great lube. You all can doubt. But you shouldn't...


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

jctonett said:


> As an update, I bought 2 bottle of NFS about 3 years ago. I live in a relatively wet climate (DC/MD) and have 4 bikes I ride regularly.
> 
> I still have ½ a bottle. I apply according to the directions, and wipe my chain after every ride. Occasionally, between thorough cleanings when I clean the chain entirely, I'll apply 4 or 5 drops.
> 
> ...


I gave up on NFS. I like Lilly Lube better.


----------

